# Hymer B544 (1989): Help needed removing the fridge?



## Watoh (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all,  I need to remove the fridge from my 1989 Hymer B544 (rear kitchen). Fiat Ducato 14 base.

I've been trolling the web looking for relevant info or documentation and have struggled to find anything comprehensive.  Little snippets here, little bits there.

It would appear i need to remove almost the entire kitchen.. hob, sink & tap.  (i have removed the exterior vents, they don't provide access to anything that looks useful.)

The hob is my main concern.

Does anyone have any info on this?  or has anyone done this and can post a brief description of the steps?  

I'm pretty practical and willing.. just really want to avoid damaging anything.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bebedriver (Jun 30, 2014)

Sink/Hob all one? Remove all the screws retaining the unit to the woodwork. Disconnect the sink waste (behind the drawer unit on ours) and disconnect the water pipe from the sink tap. Remove the two burner tops by unscrewing a quarter of a turn - this I think frees the whole ss unit to lift out. Ours was VERY tight (read bloody good fit) so be careful how you persuade it to come out. After that you will need to disconnect the pipery and wiring to the front panel (I think - I've never removed the fridge but just about to!). Am I close to the mark?


----------



## outtolunch (Jun 30, 2014)

I have removed the fridge on a 92 Tabbert which may be similar and did not have to remove the hob/sink unit but just raise it slightly, also had to remove all the hob and fridge control knobs as they are all on the same facia, gas feed to fridge only had to be disconnected as did the 12v and 240v supplies. screws were drilled through from adjacent cupboard to hold fridge in place.
 do you have any photos of unit this is my Tabbert


----------



## Watoh (Jun 30, 2014)

Excellent, all sounds easier than expected.  Seen a fair few posts around the web making it sound like a nightmare.

Thanks all, much appreciated.  Will post results and what i had to do!


----------



## Watoh (Jun 30, 2014)

Just had a quick look and snapped a photo.

There do not seem to be any screws with caps within the fridge.  But i'll persevere.  Its a RM270 Electrlux..


----------



## just jane (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 2001 544 and this is exactly what i was told over the phone by a service engineer when I wanted my fridge serviced, unfortunately I couldnt get past unscrew the 4 screws and then pull the fridge carefully forward  I couldnt move it at all. I was going to get him to come out and service it for me but I lost the number so I will have another go, it feels like there is something else holding it but I cant see what.

My 2001 version has the controls for the hob on the top not like either the Tabbert or the 1989 version


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 30, 2014)

just jane said:


> I have a 2001 544 and this is exactly what i was told over the phone by a service engineer when I wanted my fridge serviced, unfortunately I couldnt get past unscrew the 4 screws and then pull the fridge carefully forward  I couldnt move it at all. I was going to get him to come out and service it for me but I lost the number so I will have another go, it feels like there is something else holding it but I cant see what.
> 
> My 2001 version has the controls for the hob on the top not like either the Tabbert or the 1989 version


You have to remove the hob, on top of the fridge at the back is an alloy angle bracket that seals the top of the fridge to the outside wall below the air vent and until that and the gas pipe which is behind the top vent are removed you cannot slide the fridge forward


----------



## just jane (Jul 1, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> You have to remove the hob, on top of the fridge at the back is an alloy angle bracket that seals the top of the fridge to the outside wall below the air vent and until that and the gas pipe which is behind the top vent are removed you cannot slide the fridge forward



Thank you Tezza, I will try again


----------



## just jane (Jul 1, 2014)

My fridge is not the same as in the photos, its controls are integral to the top part of the fridge and does not look as if it is part of the hob. 
This thread just shows how different every van is and how helpful this forum is.


----------



## just jane (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I still think mine is different to yours because it only has one vent grill at the back not two as you imply yours has and no cover at the bottom but I cannot see any feet. I will have another go at moving it out tomorrow as I am supposed to be working on other stuff at the moment but keep getting distracted by the internet :lol-061:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mine is a 2002 Hymer584 Classic and it only has a top vent visible but it does have a bottom vent in the floor


----------



## just jane (Jul 1, 2014)

[No message]


----------

